# Missed my period, then started spotting 4 days later, am I pregnant?



## incandescently (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi.

I usually have my period around the 15th every month. Well I didn't get it, but I started spotting on about the 19th, and I'm still spotting. Very Light, Brownish. Is this normal, can this happen because of stress, or is this a sign of pregnancy?

Anyway if anybody knows anything about this, please let me know.


----------



## 2Peaches (Aug 3, 2010)

It's possible


----------

